# Evie, Tabitha, and the Pink Sweater



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

Tabitha back when she was 10 months old in her lovely pink sweater:











Evie Claire, at age 3 months, has inherited the lovely pink sweater from her sister :love7: 
(well, she will eventually grow into it! but yesterday was a very
chilly day)


----------



## lynx8456 (Feb 26, 2009)




----------



## jesuschick (Dec 5, 2010)

Oh, that is so sweet!!!


----------



## LittleLuxie (May 7, 2011)

OMG sooooo CUTE!


----------



## Claudinha (May 13, 2011)

I love pink clothes !! They are so cute on it !!


----------



## CHITheresa (Apr 30, 2011)

so cute, did you knit the sweater? I want to find some patterns to knit my Amberleah some clothes. I have yarn galore.


----------



## foggy (Oct 12, 2009)

So sweet! Pink is totally her color!


----------



## Jerry'sMom (May 5, 2009)

CHITheresa said:


> so cute, did you knit the sweater? I want to find some patterns to knit my Amberleah some clothes. I have yarn galore.


it was a gift from their Groomer  . the label says Dickens Closet...


----------



## 2Cheese (Feb 21, 2010)

Oh I LOVE how you posted a picture of Tabitha in the sweater then Evie!! Absolutely adorable


----------



## flippedstars (Dec 16, 2009)

Oh she is so cute Therese! I love her! Its good to see you around here again


----------



## hershey109 (Jan 11, 2011)

They both look sooo cute in pink!


----------



## Arcana (May 12, 2011)

I have no skill what-so-ever with knitting. My aunt is always telling me I should try it and that I would like it, because I could knit Bonni clothes. But whenever we put her dress or coat on her (both we got from Target) she just runs and hides, or paws at my leg grunt/barking, ears back in humiliation, until I take it off of her. She no like clothes.  

But yours are both darling and look great in that sweater!


----------



## Adrienne (Apr 3, 2009)

very nice! it looks great on her!!


----------



## chideb (Jan 29, 2008)

Precious pics of both the girls.. Evie is just beautiful!


----------



## michele (Jan 12, 2009)

Oh what a sweetie,looks as if it fits her


----------



## pam6400 (Oct 5, 2008)

So sweet Therese! Evie Claire is a beauty just like Tabitha and Jerry!


----------



## edel (Sep 6, 2009)

awww so cute .... pick really suits her


----------



## Rocky (Jan 25, 2010)

Aww, so cute!


----------



## BellaLina's Mom (Mar 16, 2007)

Awwwwwww..........Congratulations on Evie! :hello1: She is gorgeous and so very cute.


----------



## Kayley (Mar 9, 2011)

Too cute!!


----------



## rms3402 (Dec 2, 2010)

Little princesses!!!


----------



## guccigrande (Apr 17, 2011)

How cute is that??!!!
Evie looks adorable in the sweater


----------

